# Deodorant For Wax Whaaa



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you been watching spoiled rich kid snowboarding Vlogs on youtube? 

If you think that's a good source for legitimate gear or riding advice, by all means, smear on.


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

I actually shit on my board then rub it in. I use gloves though so it's not disgusting.


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Have you been watching spoiled rich kid snowboarding Vlogs on youtube?
> 
> If you think that's a good source for legitimate gear or riding advice, by all means, smear on.


Of course I'm kidding.. but you took it seriously LOL. Yes the video about this on YT is hilarious.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Never trust someone who chooses to ride a Gilson. Also everyone knows anal lube is better.


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust someone who chooses to ride a Gilson. Also everyone knows anal lube is better.


Jay said I should try Anal Bleach.. is expensive but better than race wax.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see you took my suggestion and used some lube. Why did you go with store brand? Come on man!


----------



## Local_snowboarding.furry (Nov 20, 2021)

Osman31ci said:


> Deodorant seems to do the job. Anyone else have done it? It works like the real wax. Not sure if it would last as long but the board seems just as fast as proper wax. Definitely try it.. holllaaaaaa


I’ve actually been wondering about using deodorant for my board, is there a specific brand you could recommend bc I don’t have any wax for this season at the moment and I don’t want to screw this up with the wrong thing


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Local_snowboarding.furry said:


> I’ve actually been wondering about using deodorant for my board, is there a specific brand you could recommend bc I don’t have any wax for this season at the moment and I don’t want to screw this up with the wrong thing


You being Canadian, there's Regina deodorant...rhymes with fun.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Local_snowboarding.furry said:


> I’ve actually been wondering about using deodorant for my board, is there a specific brand you could recommend bc I don’t have any wax for this season at the moment and I don’t want to screw this up with the wrong thing


This is cheaper and just as good:


dannyboy617 said:


> I actually shit on my board then rub it in. I use gloves though so it's not disgusting.


----------

